# Radon Urban Supreme FE



## illegut (22. Februar 2016)

Hi!
Habe vor für mein in die Jahre gekommenen TCS9 Disc einen Ersatz zuzulegen.
Da ist mir das *Radon Urban Supreme FE* positiv aufgefallen.
Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Modell? Hat es eine Hinterbauständeraufnahme (KSA18 o.Ä.)?
Auch stellt sich mir die Frage ob der Aufpreis von Z.Zt 300€ zum Radon Urban 8.0 FE gerechtfertigt ist. Die Entfaltung der 8 Gang würde mir mit nem 18er Ritzel reichen.


----------



## teigaff (8. April 2016)

Diese Frage würde mich ebenfalls interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torstiko (16. Mai 2016)

Moin, 

Eine Vorbereitung zur Aufnahme eines Ständers kann ich bei meinem Urban Supreme nicht entdecken. 
Eigentlich wollte ich die Optik nicht durch einen Seitenständer stören, aber der matte Lack ist schon etwas empfindlicher, als übliche Lackierungen oder Beschichtungen, da lehnt man es nicht so gerne irgendwo an. 
Ich versuche vermutlich erst mal mit Adapterplatte an die klassische Stelle zu gehen, allerdings läuft durch diese Aussparung eine Stromleitung. Mal sehen. Hinterbauständer muss vermutlich recht weit vorne montiert werden (sieht aber meiner Meinung nach auch besser aus, wenn der nicht direkt auf der Nabe sitzt.) 

Gruß 
Torstiko


----------

